

Willow Garage - A Robotics Startup  - mk
http://www.willowgarage.com/

======
ivankirigin
Some other robotics startups with promise: Sebastian Thrun's stealth startup
Vutool, in SF area.

Aaron Edsinger's startup in SF, Meka Robotics: <http://mekabot.com/> He made
Domo <http://people.csail.mit.edu/jaweber/domo/index.html>

Kiva Systems in Boston: <http://www.kivasystems.com/>

Q Robotics, also in stealth mode in Boston. Some _very_ smart people there.
<http://www.qrobotics.com/>

I'd list Anybots if I knew more about their plan. TLB?

Also, do you note a pattern on the locations? :)

